# How to start qbittorrent service with umask 002



## Link01 (Dec 28, 2019)

I am trying to setup my net-p2p/qbittorrent service to set the file and directory permissions to 664 and 775 respectively for all files that are downloaded using it. As of now qbittorrent saves all files under umask 022. How can I set this service to use umask 002 ?
The qbittorrent service is ran under a user that has ~/.login_conf set to umask 002. When I run `umask` in the shell I get 2 as the output. So it looks that tcsh is reading ~/.login_conf file. Also, doing several test files under the tcsh shell in the same location where qbittorrent saves files shows that I am getting the correct file and directory permissions that I need.
I have tried to launch the service under root and as the dedicated user using sudo. It still uses the umask as 022 when saving files.


----------

